# HELP!! 4-Head Won't Power Up! Yikes!!



## crackerjackshack (Dec 4, 2009)

We are working day and night getting everything ready for our customers for Christmas, and all of a sudden our 4-head machine loses power. We've never blown a fuse on any of our machines but we are wondering if that would cause a fatal power failure. The machine was working fine, and then BAM - no power. All the usual things are fine, main breaker is on, machine is plugged in, etc.

Anyone ever had this happen? We're running the SWF 1504-45. Please help!! If this baby goes down....we're in big trouble (


----------



## ggraphics (Nov 20, 2008)

I had a similar problem on my Melco EMT machine some years ago. It ended up being the power supply. It was dead and cost a bit to replace. I have no idea how I figured out that's what it was...maybe tech support. Hope this helps.


----------



## bungy (Aug 24, 2006)

crackerjackshack said:


> We are working day and night getting everything ready for our customers for Christmas, and all of a sudden our 4-head machine loses power. We've never blown a fuse on any of our machines but we are wondering if that would cause a fatal power failure. The machine was working fine, and then BAM - no power. All the usual things are fine, main breaker is on, machine is plugged in, etc.
> 
> Anyone ever had this happen? We're running the SWF 1504-45. Please help!! If this baby goes down....we're in big trouble (


I run one of these as well. Do the work lights on the machine go off as well? 
If lights stay on but the machine doesn't stitch, one of the fuses in the power box may have gone (the big box under the right hand end of machine). There are a couple of fuses in there. It controls the X/Y motors as well as the main motor.


----------



## crackerjackshack (Dec 4, 2009)

After having an electrician look at it, tech support troubleshooting with me on the phone, trying about $400 in parts....it was finally a really sharp heating & air guy who found a loose wire in the plug. Why in the world a machine this expensive doesn't have a molded plug is beyond me, but nonetheless, a single loose wire put us out of production for 3 days!!

Thankfully, though, it's working and all is well at The Shack! )


----------



## bungy (Aug 24, 2006)

Good to hear you are back up and running.

I think the plugs are attached in the country of sale, to keep costs down a little.

For example, England and Australia both use 240v but our plugs are totally different.
So, probably easier to ship machine then add plug as part of pre delivery checks.


----------

